# funny pics of Harvey



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7 ... =714763205

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7 ... =714763205

and finally... not for the faint of heart!

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7 ... =714763205


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Oh Harvey! That's just gross! :lol: :lol: 

He was so cute in the first two! I knew I shouldn't have looked. But I couldn't help myself! :? :lol: :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

PJM said:


> Oh Harvey! That's just gross! :lol: :lol:
> 
> He was so cute in the first two! I knew I shouldn't have looked. But I couldn't help myself! :? :lol: :lol:


oh, that's canned.. Lancik eats them live...


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What we do for our loved ones! 6 months ago, you couldn't have paid me to touch a mealworm. Now I scoop them up no problem. Picked one up for Cholla the other day & almost absent-mindedly ate it myself! :lol: (I said ALMOST!)

Harvey is such a cutie-patotie!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for sharing those! It looks like the Epic Of How To Eat Bugs by Harvey


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

Bahahahaha! Adorable! He's like a monster with that cricket. I love your caption for the second one, too.


----------



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

The "my nose is drooping" one made me giggle for like two minutes, even after I had settled back down to my homework. :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Harvey had such an expression on his face in the first one, too precious


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

PJM! :lol: you are too funny!  

Hedgieonboard--i know, i love that expression too. it's subtle, but you can see the disappointed sadness..


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

PJM--i used to blare like a police siren any time there was any possibly disgusting insect (which, in my book, means most of them) in my vicinity, so tell me about it.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

sorry, i am such a picture fiend!

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7 ... =714763205
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7 ... =714763205

Harvey delights in gourmet food.


----------



## KimchiTheHedgehog (Oct 7, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> sorry, i am such a picture fiend!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7 ... =714763205
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7 ... =714763205
> ...


Sucha' cutie! :lol:


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Awww! He's such a cutie bug (eating a bug *grin*)...


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Harvey eats better than I do! (And he's cuter doing it) :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

PJM said:


> Harvey eats better than I do!


ugh, you don't wanna know how lousy *my* diet is. :roll:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

tongue action!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That last one had me rolling, I love it  Harvey gets such yummy food and looks so happy and healthy.


----------

